# Major Stream flaw with MRV found



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

I was really happy with my stream and thought it was great technology.

Then one day my wife pointed out that now we can't see the Tivo Premiere from the Tivo HD (or the other devices) so we couldn't transfer shows. I spent 2 weeks troublehooting that problem, only to find that the way to correct it is to enable multicast IP on my 2 routers. Great. There is a solution.

Except that wen you enable multicast, the stream cannot see the Premiere so I can't transfer data.

So we have the great mexican standoff. I have to turn multicast on so that we can use MRV, and then I have to turn it off to use the stream.

What a mess.


----------



## MC Hammer (Jul 29, 2011)

Austin Bike said:


> I was really happy with my stream and thought it was great technology.
> 
> Then one day my wife pointed out that now we can't see the Tivo Premiere from the Tivo HD (or the other devices) so we couldn't transfer shows. I spent 2 weeks troublehooting that problem, only to find that the way to correct it is to enable multicast IP on my 2 routers. Great. There is a solution.
> 
> ...


Hmm, thats odd. I have no issues doing MRS/MRV between my Premieres even while I'm streaming content to my iPad.


----------



## CuriousMark (Jan 13, 2005)

Austin Bike said:


> I was really happy with my stream and thought it was great technology.
> 
> Then one day my wife pointed out that now we can't see the Tivo Premiere from the Tivo HD (or the other devices) so we couldn't transfer shows. I spent 2 weeks troublehooting that problem, only to find that the way to correct it is to enable multicast IP on my 2 routers. Great. There is a solution.
> 
> ...


There are some older routers out there that do multicast settings wrong. Also, it should only matter on the router being used for routing and not on one being used solely as a switch. So if you re using one as a switch and it doesn't connect to the internet, try turning it OFF on that one and disabling its routing functions, to see if that helps.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

CuriousMark said:


> There are some older routers out there that do multicast settings wrong. Also, it should only matter on the router being used for routing and not on one being used solely as a switch. So if you re using one as a switch and it doesn't connect to the internet, try turning it OFF on that one and disabling its routing functions, to see if that helps.


I have done multiple iterations of on/off for both multicast and IPv6 multicast (even though I have not been running IPv6 at home.)

Results are sporadic.

For now I have turned it on and am sending a ton of shows from the HD to the Premiere so that I can put them on the ipad for an international trip coming up.

Then I am going to try putting the premiere and the stream on a (dumb) 5-port switch and push the router further upstream. The only reason that I have it is because of the wireless access point. If the switch solves the problem I might just get an AP that plugs into the switch if I need to.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

Found (what I think is) a solution.

The network chain is now:

DIR-655 -> 5-port Gb hub -> Dir-655 -> Internet

The premiere and the stream are both plugged into the 5-port Gb hub. The DIR-655 connected to the internet has the IPv4 and IPv6 multicast turned on. 

Interestingly, amidst all of this, my wife contacted me at work to say that she could not log into the home server, so apparently the windows home server probably needs IP multicast as well.

Funny to think that I am out of the silicon business and into the networking business now.


----------

